# ما هو الفرق بين ارادة ربنا وسماح ربنا ؟



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

بين ارادة ربنا وسماح ربنا ؟ و هل ارادة ربنا ان الناس تموت وتتظلم؟  طيب  ليه ربنا مش بيتدخل دلوقتى ؟ وهل تدخله هيكون بشكل مفهوم ليا ولا لا ؟؟

 الاجابة :  مش كل حاجة بتحصل هى ارادة ربنا لكن كل حاجة بتحصل بسماح من  ربنا .. يعنى ايه الكلام ده ؟   يعنى ارادة الله  كلها خير لكن لان الله  اعطى الانسان الحرية وبناء على هذه الحرية كل انسان  هياخد اجرته حسب عمله  خير كانت او شر ولو كان الانسان مجبر يبقى ما ينفعش  يتحاسب على عمله    والـفرق بين ارادة ربنا وسماح ربنا  ان ربنا مش عاوز القتل والسرقة لكن  ممكن يسمح بيهم وبعدله مش هيسيب دمه المظلوم واكيد هيعاقب الظالم .....    طيب امتى؟  ربنا له مواعيده  وطرق تدخله احنا كبشر لا نعرفها لكن كأبناء  محبين لله نثق فى عمله وتدخله  وانه فى الوقت المناسب بيدخل ويرفع الظلم عن  كل حد مظلوم 

ابونا بولس جورج 
​


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2015)

مع احترامي وتقديري واعتذاري الشديد لقدس أبونا وتأمله، الله مش بيسمح بالشر بأي نوع من الأنواع أو بأي حال من الأحوال، لأن كلمة سماح يعني لو قلنا: أن فلان سمح بمرور شخص يحمل سلاح، فهو سمح بذلك، أو تغاضى عنه مع أنه يعلم أن هذا شرّ وتركه بإرادته، لكن الله لا يسمح بالشرّ ولا يأذن به، لكنه يرى أفعال الإنسان وتوافقه مع الشرّ وخضوعه له، لأن الله أعطى الحرية للناس ولا يجبرهم على شيء، ممكن الله يسمح بالتأديب أو يمتحن إيمان إنسان كما فعل مع إبراهيم، لكن يسمح بشرّ أو يأذن لأحد بفعل شيء معين ضد إرادته هذا الكلام غير صحيح على الإطلاق، ولا حتى الكتاب المقدس قال هذا، لكن المشكلة في أننا بنحاول ننظر للأمور من منظارنا الفكري لقناعة العقل، لذلك يُخطئ الكثيرين حينما يتكلمون عن سماح الله عن دون تعمق في معرفة الله من جهة طبيعته، لأن الله لا يخالف طبيعته او يسمح بشرّ أو فساد، لكن عموماً القصد الدارج عند الناس بكلمة سماح، أنه لا يفلت شيء أو يفوت على الله شيء أو يستطيع أحد أن يفعل أحد شيء مخفي عن عينيه، لكن لم ولن يوجد واحد استأذن الله في عمل شر علشان يسمح له أو لا يسمح له !!! واشكرك على مجهودك الحلو وتعلك معنان وباعتذر على التعليق لكن لابد من التصحيح... اقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك​


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2015)

السماح هنا ليس معناة الموافقة
بل هى حرية للانسان 
واللة اعطاة التميز بين الصواب والخطا
الارادة الالهية بقى هنا تريد الاخير المطلق لا تريد شىء الا الخير


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2015)

المهم الفهم السليم للمعنى مش للفظة، لأن لفظة سماح نفسها في حد ذاتها خطأ كتعليم...​


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> مع احترامي وتقديري واعتذاري الشديد لقدس أبونا وتأمله، الله مش بيسمح بالشر بأي نوع من الأنواع أو بأي حال من الأحوال، لأن كلمة سماح يعني لو قلنا: أن فلان سمح بمرور شخص يحمل سلاح، فهو سمح بذلك، أو تغاضى عنه مع أنه يعلم أن هذا شرّ وتركه بإرادته، لكن الله لا يسمح بالشرّ ولا يأذن به، لكنه يرى أفعال الإنسان وتوافقه مع الشرّ وخضوعه له، لأن الله أعطى الحرية للناس ولا يجبرهم على شيء، ممكن الله يسمح بالتأديب أو يمتحن إيمان إنسان كما فعل مع إبراهيم، لكن يسمح بشرّ أو يأذن لأحد بفعل شيء معين ضد إرادته هذا الكلام غير صحيح على الإطلاق، ولا حتى الكتاب المقدس قال هذا، لكن المشكلة في أننا بنحاول ننظر للأمور من منظارنا الفكري لقناعة العقل، لذلك يُخطئ الكثيرين حينما يتكلمون عن سماح الله عن دون تعمق في معرفة الله من جهة طبيعته، لأن الله لا يخالف طبيعته او يسمح بشرّ أو فساد، لكن عموماً القصد الدارج عند الناس بكلمة سماح، أنه لا يفلت شيء أو يفوت على الله شيء أو يستطيع أحد أن يفعل أحد شيء مخفي عن عينيه، لكن لم ولن يوجد واحد استأذن الله في عمل شر علشان يسمح له أو لا يسمح له !!! واشكرك على مجهودك الحلو وتعلك معنان وباعتذر على التعليق لكن لابد من التصحيح... اقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك​


 
وانا بقدملك ياغالي كل التقدير 
انا احترم كل الآراء واقدرها يا اخي العزيز بالنهاية ربنا هو ينور اذهاننا ويقودنا بنوره للاجابة التي ترضي جميع الأطراف


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> السماح هنا ليس معناة الموافقة
> بل هى حرية للانسان
> واللة اعطاة التميز بين الصواب والخطا
> الارادة الالهية بقى هنا تريد الاخير المطلق لا تريد شىء الا الخير



اميل نوعا ما لرأيك ورأي ايموند كماان 
بالنهاية نبحث عن الاجابة في ضوء كلمة الرب


----------



## aymonded (3 مارس 2015)

أنا بالطبع مش يهمني اللفظة على قدر المعنى، مش مهم اختيار اللفظة لأننا يهمنا المضمون والمعنى اللي احنا متفقين في روحه حسب إعلان الحق في الإنجيل.. فرح الله يملأ قلوبكم سلام لا يزول آمين​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> المهم الفهم السليم للمعنى مش للفظة، لأن لفظة سماح نفسها في حد ذاتها خطأ كتعليم...​



*صح كلامك أستاذى ..
المشكلة الكبيرة أن الناس بتخلط بين أن الله " ضابط الكل " وسماح الله للأمور ..
فالله فى طبيعته مطلق الصلاح ولا يمكن أن يسمح بما يخالف طبيعته ..
فالشر هو أنعدام للصلاح فلا يمكن أن يسمح الله به ..
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مارس 2015)

*


اني بل قال:









بين ارادة ربنا وسماح ربنا ؟ و هل ارادة ربنا ان الناس تموت وتتظلم؟  طيب  ليه ربنا مش بيتدخل دلوقتى ؟ وهل تدخله هيكون بشكل مفهوم ليا ولا لا ؟؟

 الاجابة :  مش كل حاجة بتحصل هى ارادة ربنا لكن كل حاجة بتحصل بسماح من  ربنا .. يعنى ايه الكلام ده ؟   يعنى ارادة الله  كلها خير لكن لان الله  اعطى الانسان الحرية وبناء على هذه الحرية كل انسان  هياخد اجرته حسب عمله  خير كانت او شر ولو كان الانسان مجبر يبقى ما ينفعش  يتحاسب على عمله    والـفرق بين ارادة ربنا وسماح ربنا  ان ربنا مش عاوز القتل والسرقة لكن  ممكن يسمح بيهم وبعدله مش هيسيب دمه المظلوم واكيد هيعاقب الظالم .....    طيب امتى؟  ربنا له مواعيده  وطرق تدخله احنا كبشر لا نعرفها لكن كأبناء  محبين لله نثق فى عمله وتدخله  وانه فى الوقت المناسب بيدخل ويرفع الظلم عن  كل حد مظلوم 

ابونا بولس جورج 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



كلام ابونا بولس مظبوط جدااااااااااااا 

السماح هنا مش معناه موافقة ربنا للشر لأ خالص ... لكن دة بيأكد ( حرية الإنسان ) زى ماقالنا الأخ جرجس 


وفى نفس الوقت ربنا بيحول الشر للخير ... لمين ؟؟؟ .... ( للذين يُحبون الله ) 

وبالتالى نقدر نقول ( الله ضابط الكل ) 

فية كمان حاجة ... 

أحنا بطبيعتنا البشرية بنشوف التجربة اللى بنمر بيها كأنها ( شر ) ... بس الحقيقة إالتجربة  ( خير لنا ) بس أحنا مش شايفين نتيجتها مستقبلياً 

[Q-BIBLE]لـسـت تـعـلـــم مـا انــا صـــانــــع الان ولـكـنــك ستـفـهــم فـيـمــــا بــعــــد (يو 7:13)[/Q-BIBLE]


ولكى عندى ترنيمة صغيرة بصوت بنتى هتردلك  فيها على كل تساؤلاتك .. بس إدينى فرصة لرفعها على اليوتيوب *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 مارس 2015)

*مش عايزين نخلط الأمور ..
لفظ " سماح " الله بالشر غير صحيح .
بس احنا بنقول أننا نأخذ الموضوع ايمانيا بأن " الله ضابط الكل " بعيدا عن خطأ اللفظ لعدم التشويش ..
الموضوع مش دفاع وخلاص ..
الله لم يسمح لشخص بأن يقتل أو يعتدي أو يغتصب أو يسرق بل هي أفعال الأنسان بأرادته وحده ..
والذي يفعله الله " للذين يحبونه " ويحيون في شركة معه هو تحويل هذا الشر " الذي لم يسمح به " إلى خير وتعزية ..
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الله لم يسمح لشخص بأن يقتل أو يعتدي أو يغتصب أو يسرق بل هي أفعال الأنسان بأرادته وحده ..
> ..




ولماذا الله لم يوقف هذة الأعمال الشريرة ؟ 

ولماذا لم ينهى على الشيطان مصدر الشر ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 مارس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ولماذا الله لم يوقف هذة الأعمال الشريرة ؟
> 
> ولماذا لم ينهى على الشيطان مصدر الشر ؟


*
وجود الشر في حياة الأنسان كان نتيجة أختيار الأنسان وليس بتدخل من الله لذلك أنهاؤه يجب أن يكون بأختيار الأنسان وليس فرضا من الله ..

قضاء الله علي الشيطان عين له الله وقت وهو يوم الدينونة ..*


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> وجود الشر في حياة الأنسان كان نتيجة أختيار الأنسان وليس بتدخل من الله لذلك أنهاؤه يجب أن يكون بأختيار الأنسان وليس فرضا من الله ..
> 
> قضاء الله علي الشيطان عين له الله وقت وهو يوم الدينونة ..*


ماهو هيلانة وانا بنقول كدة
السماح معناة حرية الانسان فى اختيارة سواء خير اوشر


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ماهو هيلانة وانا بنقول كدة
> السماح معناة حرية الانسان فى اختيارة سواء خير اوشر


*
بص يا غالى وجود الشر من البداية بسبب أختيار الأنسان ..
ووجوده الأن في حياته هى أفعال وارادة الأنسان أيضا بدون أرادة أو سماح من الله ..
فلا يجوز أبدا أنى أقول أن الله سمح بالشرور اللى أختارها الأنسان أساسا !!
فالذى أختار الشر هو الأنسان ..
والذى سمح لنفسه بأن يفعل الشر هو أيضا الأنسان ..
ما علاقة الله بشر الأنسان ؟!*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> وجود الشر في حياة الأنسان كان نتيجة أختيار الأنسان وليس بتدخل من الله ذلك أنهاؤه يجب أن يكون بأختيار الأنسان وليس فرضا من الله ..
> 
> .*



وأنا ما قلتش وجود الشر كان بتدخل من الله ، فية فرق بين رضى الله على الشر

و أن الله مش بيمنع الشر  (سمح بالشر ) 

فإذا كان وجود الشر نتيجة حرية الإنسان .... إذن إستمرار الشر ونجاح الأشرار بسماح من الله

مثال 
سمح الأب لإبنه لضال أن يأخذ ميراثة ويذهب بعيداً عنه .....  ولكنة كان غير راضى عن ذلك 



> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > ذلك أنهاؤه يجب أن يكون بأختيار الأنسان وليس فرضا من الله
> ...





> ++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> لو سمحت يا أخ عبد يسوع المسيح  إنقل الموضوع لقسم الإرشاد الروحى
> 
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 مارس 2015)

*


			وأنا ما قلتش وجود الشر كان بتدخل من الله ، فية فرق بين رضى الله على الشر

و أن الله مش بيمنع الشر (سمح بالشر ) 

فإذا كان وجود الشر نتيجة حرية الإنسان .... إذن إستمرار الشر ونجاح الأشرار بسماح من الله

أنقر للتوسيع...


أذن الله يوافق على أستمرار الشر !!




			هل الله يوقف عمل الشرأم من الممكن أن يُنجح عمل الشر ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لقد قلت سابقا أن الله من الممكن أن يحول الشر لخير ولكنه لا يسمح بالشر من البدء ..




			لو سمحت يا أخ عبد يسوع المسيح إنقل الموضوع لقسم الإرشاد الروحى

لإن صاحب الموضوع وضع السؤال بالإجابة ،،، 

واصبحت المشاركات عبارة عن مناقشات ، وكل واحد بيقول رأية اللى مقتنع بيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا أمر أشرافى ممنوع التدخل فيه ..
طالما الموضوع موجود فى قسم ما يخضع لقوانين هذا القسم ..
​*


----------



## aymonded (4 مارس 2015)

سلام المسيح الرب معكم يا إخوتي، الموضوع أساساً مش دفاع عن وجهات نظر ولا مجرد وضع آراء شخصية تختلف من واحد لآخر، بل وضع إعلان الكتاب المقدس عن طبيعة الله كما هو بدون أن نضيف او ننتقص شيئاً لأجل ضبط التعليم من أجل حياتنا الشخصية وبناءنا الروحي السليم...

وعموماً استخدام لفظة سماح هي حسب التأمل وكلام الناس وليس حسب إعلان كلمة الله على الإطلاق، فالله لم يأذن لأحد أن يفعل شرّ، ولا سمح لأحد أن يتعدى وصاياه: [ لم يوص أحداً أن يُنافق ولا أذن لأحد أن يُخطئ ] (سيراخ 15: 21)، لأنه لو سمح بهذا أو ذاك فكيف يُحاكم أحد، وهو الذي جعل الشرّ تحت عينيه ومر من أمامه بسماحه الخاص، لكن يلزمنا أن نُفرِّق ما بين أن كل شيء مكشوف وعريان أمامه ولا تخفي عليه خفية ولا يستطيع أن يفعل أحد شرّ في غفله منه، وبين أن هو بنفسه يسمح بشرّ أو يمرره، لكنه خلق الإنسان وتركه لحريه ذاته أن يختار ما يتوافق معه، ووضع أمامه الاختيار دون إجبار، لأنه وضع فيه صورة ذاته من جهة الحرية، والإنسان يختار ما يتوافق مع إرادته بالرغم من عدم إرادة الله لذلك، ولا موافقته عليه ولا حتى سماحه، لأنه لم ولن يوجد أحد استأذن الله في عمل شرّ أو فساد ووافق له الله على ذلك، بل الإنسان حينما يُخطئ فهو يهرب من محضر الله ويهرب من الوصية ولا يقبل أن يصلي أو يقرأ الكلمة لأنه يشعر أنه خالف الوصية فهرب من الحضرة الإلهية مثلما فعل آدم حينما أخطأ... وهذا هو سرّ هروبنا من الصلاة في المخدع والاجتماعات الروحية التي تبني النفس، وهذا يُترجم لما الناس تقول مش قادر اصلي أو مش ليا نفس اقرأ كلمة الله، لأن هناك خطية رابضة في القلب أمرضت النفس وسدت نفسها عن الطعام الحي، هنا الله لم يسمح للنفس ان تُخطئ بل الإنسان هو اللي سقط بإرادته ومش رجع بتوبة سريعة...

+ وعموماً يلزمنا أن نعرف اننا في المنتدى كواجب موضوع علينا أن نضع التعليم السليم بألفاظ صحيحة مقننة دقيقة لكي يصل المعنى الصحيح المناسب حسب قصد الله لكل الناس، وانا لم علقت في البداية كان قصدي أن الكاهن لما بيكتب تعليم يختلف عن أي إنسان عادي لأن كلامه يصير مسموع (وعند البعض بيصير قانون) على خلاف أي خادم آخر، لذلك ينبغي أن يراعي دقة الألفاظ لكي يصل المعنى السليم والدقيق لكي يعرف كل واحد ويتعرف على طبيعة الله كما أعلنها هو عن ذاته وليس حسب تأملاتنا ولا رأينا الشخصي... 
مع ملاحظة أن لا ابونا ولا غيره (من كل من اشتركوا في الموضوع أو تكلموا عنه في أي مكان) يقصد المعنى الحرفي للكلمة، لكن ينبغي أن نضع التعليم بوضوح أمام الكل، لأن ليس معنى التصحيح أننا نقول أن فلان خطا وآخر صح، لأن كثيرين بيتكلموا عن المعنى وليس عن اللفظة، ولكن التعليم عموماً بيضبط التأمل ويحدد الألفاظ لا من أجل الاختلاف ولا التمسك بها، بل لوصول رؤية سليمة وصحيحة حسب إعلان الحق في كلمة الله، وطالما وصل المعنى مش مهم اللفظة على الإطلاق...​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> والإنسان يختار ما يتوافق مع إرادته بالرغم من عدم إرادة الله لذلك، ولا موافقته عليه ولا حتى سماحه،
> ​



سؤال 
ربنا بيكون شايف البنت أو السيدة اللى بتتعرض للإغتصاب ؟؟ ولا لأ 


أكيد شايف .... 

فلماذا ترك البنت تُغتصب أمام عينة ؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> وجود الشر في حياة الأنسان كان نتيجة أختيار الأنسان وليس بتدخل من الله لذلك أنهاؤه يجب أن يكون بأختيار الأنسان وليس فرضا من الله ..
> *



المسروق والمقتول والمغتصب 

هينهوا الشر اللى بيتعرضوله إزاى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 مارس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> المسروق والمقتول والمغتصب
> 
> هينهوا الشر اللى بيتعرضوله إزاى ؟؟؟؟


*
المقصود هو فاعل الشر وليس من يتعرض للشر ..
فكما أن الأنسان أختار الشر بأرادته يرفضه أيضا بأرادته ..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 مارس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> سؤال
> ربنا بيكون شايف البنت أو السيدة اللى بتتعرض للإغتصاب ؟؟ ولا لأ
> 
> 
> ...


*
هذا السؤال يقال لو قلنا أن الله سمح بهذا الفعل أن يحدث فنسأله لماذا سمحت بالشر المخالف لطبيعتك ؟

فالشرير فعل ذلك نتيجة أرادته وحريته وليس نتيجة سماح الله له ..*


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> هذا السؤال يقال لو قلنا أن الله سمح بهذا الفعل أن يحدث فنسأله لماذا سمحت بالشر المخالف لطبيعتك ؟
> 
> فالشرير فعل ذلك نتيجة أرادته وحريته وليس نتيجة سماح الله له ..*



اجابة منطقية فيها حكمة ورؤية روحية 
ربنا يباركك اخي العزيز 
متابعة معكم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> المقصود هو فاعل الشر وليس من يتعرض للشر ..
> فكما أن الأنسان أختار الشر بأرادته يرفضه أيضا بأرادته ..*



طيب
 واللى بيتعرض للشر . ومجروح ( مظلوم )........نقوله إية    ؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> هذا السؤال يقال لو قلنا أن الله سمح بهذا الفعل أن يحدث فنسأله لماذا سمحت بالشر المخالف لطبيعتك ؟
> 
> فالشرير فعل ذلك نتيجة أرادته وحريته وليس نتيجة سماح الله له ..*




حدث ذلك فعلاً .. وأرميا النبى عاتب الله لنجاح الأشرار !!!!!


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 مارس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> طيب
> واللى بيتعرض للشر . ومجروح ( مظلوم )........نقوله إية    ؟؟



*نطلب من ربنا أن يعطيه تعزية وقوة ليتحمل ما يمر به ..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 مارس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> حدث ذلك فعلاً .. وأرميا النبى عاتب الله لنجاح الأشرار !!!!!


*
أَبَرُّ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ مِنْ أَنْ أُخَاصِمَكَ. لَكِنْ أُكَلِّمُكَ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَحْكَامِكَ. لِمَاذَا تَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ؟ اطْمَأَنَّ كُلُّ الْغَادِرِينَ غَدْراً.
. غَرَسْتَهُمْ فَأَصَّلُوا. نَمُوا وَأَثْمَرُوا ثَمَراً. أَنْتَ قَرِيبٌ فِي فَمِهِمْ وَبَعِيدٌ مِنْ كُلاَهُمْ.
لا لم يحدث وأرميا النبى كان يعاتب الله على ما يشعر به ويراه وليس عما يفعله الله فعلا !! 
هل عندما يعاتب أنسان الله فى لحظة ضعف بأنه تاركا له هل بالفعل الله يكون تاركا أم هذا ما يراه الأنسان ؟
فنحن لا يجب أن نحكم على الله من وجهة نظرنا لأنها ضيقة وقصيرة ونفعية وشخصية ..​*


----------



## aymonded (5 مارس 2015)

الإنسان عادةً لما ييجي يعاتب الله لأنه غار من الأشرار وشاف راحتهم وغناهم وكيف يمتلكون وهو في حالة ظلم منهم وقهر بل وأيضاً فقد لأمواله وممتلكاته بل وأولاده، فيا اما عنده قصور في الرؤيا السليمة والصحيحة لأنه لا يعي معاملات الله مع النفس أو في حالة ضعف وهزلان روحي أو لازال في بداية الطريق لا يعي بعد الإنجيل ولم يتعلم من المزامير اللي فيها المرنم عاتب الله ولكنه اكتشف في النهاية أن عتابه نابع بسبب قصور الرؤية وضعفه هو، أو يا إما لازال في الخليقة العتيقة وعايش مع الله بإنسانيته الساقطة التي لم تدخل بعد في سرّ حياة التجديد ولم تنفتح بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة والذهن لا زال مغلق لا يرى أو يبصر يد الله العاملة في حياته ولا عِظم تدبيرة لخليقته، ويحتاج الإنسان في كلتا الحالتين أن يتوب ويعرف الله، لأن أحيانا كخداام بنوصل تعليم غير منضبط لما نصور للناس أن عتاب الله صحيح، وأنه يجب علينا أن نتحدث معه ونعاتبه، مع أننا الذين نحتاج العتاب وليس هو لأننا لم ندرك كلام المسيح الرب اللي قال في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق..

 يعني وجود الضيق للمؤمنين شيء أكيد وليبس شيء ثانوي، بل في العالم لازم وحتماً بل وبالضرورة يكون لنا ضيق مهما ما فكرنا أو حاولنا حتى أن نهرب، لأننا لو من العالم لكان يحبنا العالم ولكننا لسنا منه، والرب لم يأتي ليؤسس مملكة لنا فيه، لأن لو كان هو جه يملك على العالم المادي وجعلنا له ابناء مُلكه فيه لكان يحق لنا أن نعاتبه، ولكننا لسنا من العالم كما هو ليس من العالم، ولا ينبغي أن ننتظر شيء ما منه، نسعى ونشتغل ونعمل كل ما علينا بأمنه لكننا نحمل بذرة الملكوت نعيش غرباء ونُزلاً فيه بكوننا رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله، فلماذا إذاً ننظر للأشرار العايشين في العالم في راحة ونعاتب الله لأننا في تعب دائم مع أنه سبق وقال لنا هذا الكلام بالحرف الواحد في الإنجيل !!!!​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *نطلب من  ربنا أن يعطيه تعزية وقوة ليتحمل ما يمر به ..*




ما احنا هنصلى من أجلة طبيعى 

أنا قصدى ... نقول إية  للشخص اللى إتعرض لشر؟؟ 

يعنى نفسرلة ( ترك الله للأشرار ) بإية ؟؟؟ رغم إن الله ممكن يُبيد الأشرار فى لحظة 










AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> طيب
> واللى بيتعرض للشر . ومجروح ( مظلوم )........نقوله إية    ؟؟









عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أَبَرُّ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ مِنْ أَنْ أُخَاصِمَكَ. لَكِنْ أُكَلِّمُكَ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَحْكَامِكَ. لِمَاذَا تَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ؟ اطْمَأَنَّ كُلُّ الْغَادِرِينَ غَدْراً.
> . غَرَسْتَهُمْ فَأَصَّلُوا. نَمُوا وَأَثْمَرُوا ثَمَراً. أَنْتَ قَرِيبٌ فِي فَمِهِمْ وَبَعِيدٌ مِنْ كُلاَهُمْ.
> لا لم يحدث وأرميا النبى كان يعاتب الله على ما يشعر به ويراه وليس عما يفعله الله فعلا !!
> ...




سؤال 
يعنى الله ليس له سلطان على الأشرار !!!؟؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2015)

تعبير سماح الله ده ، تقريبا كل الكنائس بمختلف طوائفها بتستخدمه ، وانا كنت بستخدمه وبردده في قترة من الوقت من غير ما أفكر فيه ، لغاية ما فكرت هو آيه الفرق ان ربنا يسمح بحاجة وانه يريدها ، هو فيه فرق بس بسيط، انه يسمح بيها ده مش معناه انه  عايزها ، لكن يريدها ، ده معناه انه عايزها ومخطط لحدوثها كمان 
ده كان تفسيري وقتها للفرق بين الاتنين 
بس حاليا انا شايفه انه كلمه بسماح من ربنا ديه كمان غلط متفرقش عن كلمه إرادة ربنا في الغلط 
ليه ؟ لان لا يمكن اتخيل مثلا ان ظابط شرطة محترم ممكن يشوف جريمة قتل قدّامه ويسيبها تحصل بسماح منه وأقول انه بريء مش مشترك بالفعل علشان هو ما إرادش ان القتل يحصل بس سمح بيه؟ طيب وسمح بيه ليه لما هو لا يريد؟ 
الله مش بيسمح باي شر ، وأي قتل ، او اغتصاب او سرقه بتحصل ، فهي بتحصل بارادة الانسان، هل ده معناه ان ربنا غير قادر علي منعه؟ ، لا قادر، لكن الله لما خلق الانسان سمح ليه انه يكون ليه أرادة اختيار حرة سواء للخير او للشر ، هي ديه حالة السماح الوحيدة اللي عملها ربنا من وجهه نظري 
احنا بقا لما بنشوف بلاوي العالم ومخنا مش بيقدر يستوعب ، نروح نعزي نفسنا ونقول أهو ربنا سمح بيها ، بس ده تعبير مش دقيق أبدا 
احنا أوقات بننسي ان العالم وضع في الشرير ، في الشرير ياجماعه 
يعني الظلم والافتراء ده الطبيعي في العالم اللي احنا فيه وهو القاعدة مش الاستثناء 
فيه مظلومين كتير جدا بيروحو في الرجلين ، ده ايضا طبيعي في عالم مليان بالشر ، ومزروع فيه 
ده زرع وحصاد خطيه الانسان ، ناس بتزرع شر ، وناس تحصده وهكذا الدايرة ماشيه علي الكل 
اللي ظالم النهارده بكره يبقا مظلوم والعكس ، لان الخطية دايرة بتلف علينا كلنا 
فمش ممكن نيجي نلوم الله او نقول ده سماح منه علي عالم أصلا معجون بالشر 
كان ممكن نلومه لو كنّا في المدينه الفاضله ، ساعتها هيكون الشر استثناء وواقع غريب علي عالمنا 
لكن احنا مش في المدينه الفاضله


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> نروح نعزي نفسنا ونقول أهو ربنا سمح بيها ، بس ده تعبير مش دقيق أبدا



لو قولنا ربنا ما سمحش بيها 

يبقا سلطان الشيطان أقوى من سلطان الله = يعنى الشر موجود وبينجح غصب عن ربنا 

لكن لما نقول ربنا سمح بيها يبقا معناها إن ربنا له سلطان عليها ، ويقدر ينهيها فى أى وقت 

وسمح بيها لوقت معين ، ولحكمة 

طيب وربنا بيسمح (بالتجارب والضيقات ) لية ؟ يإما تأديب لنا أو لأنه يُطيل أناتة على الأشرار ليقتادوا الى التوبة 

لأنه


----------



## أَمَة (6 مارس 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لو قولنا ربنا ما سمحش بيها
> 
> يبقا سلطان الشيطان أقوى من سلطان الله = يعنى الشر موجود وبينجح غصب عن ربنا
> 
> ...




اسمحي لي أختي هيلانة... تفسيرك لعدم السماح (كلامك في اللون الأحمر) تفسير خاطئ، لأنك تقيسين الله الخالق الذي لا إحصاء لمعرفته ولا ،يحده شيء على مقاس الإنسان المخلوق المحدود بكل المقاييس.

حاشا لله أن يكون متغيرا متبدلا وفق الظروف مثل الإنسان، ليسمح بأمور إلى حين ثم ينهيها في حين آخر.

ومثالك عن الإبن الضال خطأ أيضا:



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مثال
> سمح الأب لإبنه لضال أن يأخذ ميراثة ويذهب بعيداً عنه ..... ولكنة كان غير راضى عن ذلك


 
تقولي ما لا يقوله إنجيل لوقا. لنقرأ معا ونرى هل ذكر الإنجيل أن الأب سمح؟ وهل ذكر أنه غير راض عن ذلك:


11. وَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ كَانَ لَهُ ابْنَانِ. 
12. فَقَالَ أَصْغَرُهُمَا لأَبِيهِ: يَا أَبِي أَعْطِنِي الْقِسْمَ الَّذِي يُصِيبُنِي مِنَ الْمَالِ. فَقَسَمَ لَهُمَا مَعِيشَتَهُ. 
13. وَبَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْسَتْ بِكَثِيرَةٍ جَمَعَ الاِبْنُ الأَصْغَرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَسَافَرَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ وَهُنَاكَ بَذَّرَ مَالَهُ بِعَيْشٍ مُسْرِفٍ. 
14. فَلَمَّا أَنْفَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَدَثَ جُوعٌ شَدِيدٌ فِي تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ فَابْتَدَأَ يَحْتَاجُ.

الأبن طلب قسمته والأب قسم للولدين. لا يوجد كلمة سمح، ولا يوجد كلمة غير راضي بما سمح. 

ربما تقولين: "كان بمقدور الأب أن يمنع عن الإبن قسمته" ولكن القصة تعليمية لفائدتنا، ولها أبعاد روحية كثيرة تدل فيما تدل على قيمة الحرية التي أعطاه الرب للإنسان واستعماله الخاطئ، وتوبته عندما يدرك احتياجه للرب، ومحبة الرب التي تفوق كل إدراك عقلي لأنها تقبل التائب مهما كانت الخطية كبيرة.

فيا ليتنا لا نحمل كلام الكتاب المقدس أكثر مما يحمله لكي لا نقع بعيدا عن المعنى الروحي.

يغلق الموضوع لأن الرد على السؤال تم.
ليقبل به من يقبله ويرفضه من يرفضه... 
لأن هذه أيضا حرية الخيار التي منحها لنا الرب.


----------

